# 2nd cycle of clomid



## Gem21 (Jun 12, 2009)

I am 34 years old, ovulate normally but on clomid for a boost I do have a myoma but the doc said this maynot affect me getting preg. I am clueless about what to ask the doc, he did some blood tests and told me it's all normal. The doc is recommended in Prague, I live here now but want to check if I am on the right track. He has suggested that I go on clomid for 5 months before we move the treatment to the next level. Which I feel is way too long, I can't imagine I will get pregnant naturally after all these years. Is IUI complicated and would it have better success rate than clomid...

My first month on clomid, I had all the preg symtoms and was very upset when AF arrived. Cried all night and came to office with puffy eyes, hope I hold it together this month. I ovulated on CD 13, did a scan and saw the follciles on CD12 and got  shot of HTC. This month I will only be on clomid and no HTC. How often should I have sex durign my ovulation phase?

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to hear you got BFN on your first cycle of clomid 

Unfortunately clomid side effects can be very similar to pregnancy (and period) symptoms...and as you had the HCG trigger injection, this is basically the same hormone as released from the implanting embryo so will cause pregnancy like symptoms so frustratingly this sounds like what happened on your 1st cycle 

If you ovulate naturally then you're being prescribed clomid to "boost" ie release more eggs so more "target practise" for the sperm, so increasing your chances of conception.  Lots of women get pregnant on clomid so if you're only on your cycle then perhaps give it a chance as it's the cheapest and least invasive of all the fertility treatments....even with IUI and IVF there are no guarantees of success.  I've not had IUI as my tubes are damaged/sluggish but also because I was advised that since I was 36 by time actually got to see fertility consultant (we started ttc when I was 34), there was no point having it.  We were put on the list for IVF straight away.  However, because I ovulate naturally I too was prescribed 6 months of clomid to do exactly what your consultant is recommending.  Admittedly it wasn't successful for us but I have other things effecting my fertility (and ovulation isn't one of them) and I'd already had 2 naturally conceived early mc's before clomid.

If you're not happy with being on clomid for 6mths then can you not ask for a referal for IUI or IVF now and whilst waiting just stay on the clomid ?  If you ovulate ok, what are your reasons for requiring fertility treatment ?

On your previous cycle, if you had the scan on cd12 and given the HCG shot then you would've ovulated around 36hrs later.

Sperm can live for around 3-5 days inside us but an egg can only survive for about 12-24hrs once released.  Even if you have more than one dominant follicle, you will release all eggs within a single 24 hour period...you wouldn't release them over a number of days.  It's best to ensure that you have plenty of fresh sperm ready and waiting for when an egg is released.

I would try to ensure that you have as much sex as possible from around cd10 onwards, for at least a week, and hopefully you'll get a BFP  

Good luck
Natasha


----------

